# Python26 using old expat version



## blodan (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi!

The python26 port is using an old expat version compared to the expat port that apache uses, so software that uses expat with python (like trac) that runs through apache will segfault

apache using expat_2.0.1
python26 using expat_2.0.0

What i have tried to do to resolve this is:
reinstalled python26
reinstalled py-expat


----------



## SirDice (Aug 5, 2010)

Remove expat_2.0.0 and python. Then rebuild python and py-expat.


----------



## blodan (Aug 5, 2010)

Hm, how do i remove expat 2.0.0? The expat port is at expat-2.0.1_1, seems the 2.0.0 version comes bundle with python or something?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 5, 2010)

blodan said:
			
		

> Hm, how do i remove expat 2.0.0? The expat port is at expat-2.0.1_1, seems the 2.0.0 version comes bundle with python or something?



Not sure how you installed apache. If you used the 'regular' *make install* etc. it's possible for both expat-2.0.0 and expat-2.0.1 to be installed. Have a look with `# pkg_version -vI`. 

If expat-2.0.0 isn't installed anymore that's fine. All you need to do then is to rebuild both python26 and py-expat.


----------



## blodan (Aug 5, 2010)

managed to solve it.

reinstall didnt work, however, you had to deinstall it, remove the /usr/local/lib/python26/ folder because it was still there with the plugins libs, so removing it and reinstalling worked


----------

